# Sabatini:"Milan, offerta congrua per Zaniolo".



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".


Avesse detto la champions League..

50 mln è una valutazione importante e zaniolo per certi versi è un azzardo.
Sul ragazzo ci punterei ma mai a queste cifre.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avesse detto la champions League..
> 
> 50 mln è una valutazione importante e zaniolo per certi versi è un azzardo.
> Sul ragazzo ci punterei ma mai a queste cifre.


Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


Zaniolo pre-crociati nettamente 2 spanne sopra. Il problema è capire se ritornerà a quei livelli e comunque non basterebbe perché deve comunque migliorare in diversi aspetti, però a cifre più basse io prendere Zaniolo anche se è una testa di menta.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


L'unico modo per arrivare a zaniolo ,mio personale parere, ovviamente, è lavorando coi bonus.
Bisogna fare una valutazione attuale con la possibilità per la Roma di ottimizzare la cessione e una tutela , d'altro canto , per il Milan.
Se la Roma pensa che zaniolo oggi valga 50 cash per me resta dov'è.

Il Milan un rischio tale non se lo prende.

Pure io la penso come te.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è *il simbolo della Conference League".*



Il simbolo della Conference League  

Il bello è che ci crede sul serio!


----------



## ROQ (1 Giugno 2022)

Zaniolo era il Kaka italiano, ora è da vedere, ha perso un po di velocità, agilità... non da garanzie, per me la testa è un problema minore, mi preoccupo se si spacca il ginocchio di nuovo dopo che ci hai investito praticamente metà del budget... De Ket è molto interessante, pare ci sia il real dietro (una squadra brucia 3\4isti), a livello di professionalità è il top e ha anche un bel potenziale, ma Zaniolo era un'altra cosa, oggi difficile sbilanciarsi. De Ket da più garanzie, Zaniolo potenzialmente è devastante e da noi potrebbe esplodere


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


Sai che sono combattuto.


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


entrambi. Servono esterno e trequartista.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".



Ah certo, il simbolo della coppa del nonno.
Una coppa che vede in finale la Rometta e il Feyenoord 
Le qualificazioni estive per la Coppa Italia sono più interessanti, per dire.


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

Se il Milan mette una contropartita è perché pensa che il prezzo pieno non si debba pagare per un pluricrociato.
Noi abbiamo degli uomini che acquisti da 35 o più mln non li sbagliano, a Roma non hanno capito questo mi sa, pensano che le valutazioni debbano rimanere scandalose o legate all'affetto verso un giocatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai che sono combattuto.


Non è facile perché il potenziale di Zaniolo è da vero fuoriclasse..


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Secondo me raccatterebbe due ceffoni da Ibrahimovic ancora prima di fare il primo allenamento.


----------



## livestrong (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


Nei 50 rientrerebbe la plusvalenza di saelecesser però, cosa da non sottovalutare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per arrivare a zaniolo ,mio personale parere, ovviamente, è lavorando coi bonus.
> Bisogna fare una valutazione attuale con la possibilità per la Roma di ottimizzare la cessione e una tutela , d'altro canto , per il Milan.
> Se la Roma pensa che zaniolo oggi valga 50 cash per me resta dov'è.
> 
> ...


Un conto è 50 mln cash, un altro è inserire i bonus come dici tu oppure mettere delle contropartite tecniche. 20-22 più Saelemaekers valutato magari 25 è un discorso, mentre 50 cash sull'unghia è un altro... 
A me intriga Zaniolo sia chiaro, ma noto tanta sottovalutazione del belga in generale, giocatore magari meno appariscente.


----------



## Didaco (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".



La vera notizia è che "l'offerta è congrua". Abbiamo un bel budget a disposizione ragazzi.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".


Ho visto solo adesso il profilo Instagram di zaniolo, questo è peggio di Balo, che almeno ispira simpatia. Lo lascerei a Roma sinceramente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Zaniolo pre-crociati nettamente 2 spanne sopra. Il problema è capire se ritornerà a quei livelli e comunque non basterebbe perché deve comunque migliorare in diversi aspetti, però a cifre più basse io prendere Zaniolo anche se è una testa di menta.


A me De Ketelaere è un giocatore che rievoca lo stile Milan dei Kakà e Shevchenko. Me lo vedo giá con la maglia rossonera...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un conto è 50 mln cash, un altro è inserire i bonus come dici tu oppure mettere delle contropartite tecniche. 20-22 più Saelemaekers valutato magari 25 è un discorso, mentre 50 cash sull'unghia è un altro...
> A me intriga Zaniolo sia chiaro, ma noto tanta sottovalutazione del belga in generale, giocatore magari meno appariscente.


Zaniolo in Italia è già devastante ma per diventare un profilo internazionale secondo me deve lavorare ancora parecchio. 

Troppe pause tra uno strappo e l'altro. 
In Europa i giocatori migliori oggi sono quelli che hanno grande dinamismo e grande continuità di gioco nei 90'.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il simbolo della Conference League
> 
> Il bello è che ci crede sul serio!



Questo è lo stesso che sabato dopo la finale di champions ha fatto il parallelo Ancelotti-Mourinho. 

Uno ha vinto liga e champions, l'altro il torneo Birra Moretti della Uefa, epperò secondo Sabatini sono da equiparare perchè entrambi bolliti e in disarmo. In effetti allenare il Real significa essere alla canna del gas. 

Ma d'altronde i giornalisti (glu, glu, glu) si son bevuti la minchiata che detta da Allegri che aveva lui (!!) rinunciato al Real. Beh allenare al Bernabeu gente come Modric è uno schifo, invece giocare al Cessum ed allenare De Sciglio è incredibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".


L'offerta congrua è 0 euro. Basta con queste frodi calcistiche italiane


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".


il simbolo della conference league


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Giugno 2022)

Questi tifano perché il Milan spenda 50 mln per Zaniolo,stanno tirando la volata,a 50 come detto tempo fa deve mettere a disposizione del forum un paio di fidanzate e la mammina.


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2022)

Nel frattempo lo show di Marchetti su Sky...


----------



## Shmuk (1 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ah certo, il simbolo della coppa del nonno.
> Una coppa che vede in finale la Rometta e il Feyenoord
> Le qualificazioni estive per la Coppa Italia sono più interessanti, per dire.



Il Feyenoord ce l'avrei visto bene come la squadra dell'Edilnord ai tempi ehe, comunque si può considerare facente parte della nobiltà europea, anche se decaduta.

Vadi vadi Sabatini a dire a Jerry che il Zani è un pluricrociato e che la cifra è congrua, un bargain.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Mi sa che son l’unico a volerlo ahahah 
Sarebbe un flop sicuro allora


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo lo show di Marchetti su Sky...


Che dice ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Zaniolo in Italia è già devastante ma per diventare un profilo internazionale secondo me deve lavorare ancora parecchio.
> 
> Troppe pause tra uno strappo e l'altro.
> In Europa i giocatori migliori oggi sono quelli che hanno grande dinamismo e grande continuità di gioco nei 90'.


Il rischio di Zaniolo è che diventi quel tipo di giocatore da cui ti saresti aspettato di piú per le qualità che ha. L'Italia ultimamente ne ha avuti due di questo tipo: Balotelli e Cassano. Intriga, ma il rischio è alto e potrebbe non valere la candela. 
Penso che arriverà uno tra Zaniolo e De Ketelaere, se ne parla tanto e potrebbe essere uno di loro due il giocatore più mediatico con cui Redbird si presenta al popolo rossonero. Non penso ci sia spazio per entrambi come investimento.


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che dice ?



Al solito che il Milan continua sulla linea che ha sempre avuto...ogni 3x2 devono affermare questa cosa come se ne avessero bisogno per tranquillizzare


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


Secondo me non valgono quelle cifre nessuno dei due, ma sbaglierò… a 30 o 50 milioni devo prendere uno che mi cambia la squadra, non uno che è un gran prospetto ma potrebbe pure fare la panca ad Adli.


----------



## sottoli (1 Giugno 2022)

Girerei la stessa offerta sull'altra sponda del Tevere per SMS a sto punto, il giocatore verrebbe di corsa


----------



## Mauricio (1 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo di no, non ha la testa per diventare un campione. Basta vedere fuori dal campo come si comporta. Ma sono sicuro che Maldini valuti prima la persona che il calciatore: per questo sono tranquillo che Zaniolo non verrà mai al Milan.


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Anche con contropartite sono sempre 50 milioni che con lo stipendio diventano 17/18 milioni all'anno. A oggi fuori target.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me De Ketelaere è un giocatore che rievoca lo stile Milan dei Kakà e Shevchenko. Me lo vedo giá con la maglia rossonera...


Dici? A me quello che ricorda kakà è proprio Zaniolo. Almeno agli inizi, aveva quella capacità da fermo di lasciare il marcatore spiazzato tipica di Ricky. Anche il altre movenze e tecnicamente lo ricorda.

Poi se la tua era una valutazione stilistica allora ritiro tutto e ti appoggio in pieno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

Sto Zaniolo ha collezionato più cartellini gialli che gol in campionato, non lo prenderei neanche se ce lo regalassero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2022)

zaniolo è un altro donnarumma.
davvero incredibile come quasi tutti lo venerino come un fuoriclasse per non aver fatto niente in tutti questi anni.


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dici? A me quello che ricorda kakà è proprio Zaniolo. Almeno agli inizi, aveva quella capacità da fermo di lasciare il marcatore spiazzato tipica di Ricky. Anche il altre movenze e tecnicamente lo ricorda.
> 
> Poi se la tua era una valutazione stilistica allora ritiro tutto e ti appoggio in pieno


L'avvocato di Kakà si farà vivo a breve per notificarti la querela


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".



La vera domanda che faccio è: ma che ruolo ha Zaniolo? Credo nessuno l'abbia capito. Io non saprei dove collocarlo con noi.


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dici? A me quello che ricorda kakà è proprio Zaniolo. Almeno agli inizi, aveva quella capacità da fermo di lasciare il marcatore spiazzato tipica di Ricky. Anche il altre movenze e tecnicamente lo ricorda.
> 
> Poi se la tua era una valutazione stilistica allora ritiro tutto e ti appoggio in pieno



Dai non scherziamo, ma te lo ricordi Kakà????


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dici? A me quello che ricorda kakà è proprio Zaniolo. Almeno agli inizi, aveva quella capacità da fermo di lasciare il marcatore spiazzato tipica di Ricky. Anche il altre movenze e tecnicamente lo ricorda.
> 
> Poi se la tua era una valutazione stilistica allora ritiro tutto e ti appoggio in pieno


Era solo stilistica, non tecnica 
Zaniolo prima degli infortuni era altra cosa. Io oggi mi chiedo chi tra Zaniolo e il belga può diventare un giocatore di alto livello e se devo scommettere scommetto sul belga. Charles entusiasma meno, perchè è un giocatore più lineare, pochi orpelli. Però secondo me è efficace e può diventarlo sempre di più. Sempre a testa alta, vede il gioco come pochi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me non valgono quelle cifre nessuno dei due, ma sbaglierò… a 30 o 50 milioni devo prendere uno che mi cambia la squadra, non uno che è un gran prospetto ma potrebbe pure fare la panca ad Adli.


Con tutto il rispetto ma ad oggi Adli ha prospettive ben diverse di De Ketelaere. Il belga ha già giocato in nazionale ed è il talento belga migliore in circolazione, ha esperienza in Champions. Ha comunque una discreta capacità realizzativa, una ottima visione di gioco...
Adli è retrocesso col Bordeaux e al momento è un giocatore bello da vedere ma di concretezza ce n'è poca... Non sa tirare bene. Non dico che non possa diventare comunque un giocatore importante, ma ad oggi ha dimostrato poco e niente.


----------



## King of the North (1 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è facile perché il potenziale di Zaniolo è da vero fuoriclasse..


Il potenziale c’è ma quest’anno ha fatto 2 gol in campionato. Berardi 17. Però Berardi è un cesso…..
mmh……qualcosa non mi quadra


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Il potenziale c’è ma quest’anno ha fatto 2 gol in campionato. Berardi 17. Però Berardi è un cesso…..
> mmh……qualcosa non mi quadra



Berardi ha un ruolo definito, sia calcisticamente che all'interno del suo club. Zaniolo cos'è? Mourinho s'è dovuto inventare di farlo giocare seconda punta o esterno d'attacco, con pochissimi compiti di copertura, per disperazione.

Pre infortuni Zaniolo si stava imponendo come centrocampista offensivo, giocava mezz'ala o trequartista a tutto campo, aveva tutt'altra dinamicità, spirito di sacrificio, voglia, umiltà. 

Oggi cos'è Zaniolo? Sta diventando sempre più punta e sempre meno centrocampista. Ed in questo senso non so a cosa ci serva. A noi serve un'ala che si ari la fascia, o un trequartista che leghi il gioco, non ci serve Zaniolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Berardi ha un ruolo definito, sia calcisticamente che all'interno del suo club. Zaniolo cos'è? Mourinho s'è dovuto inventare di farlo giocare seconda punta o esterno d'attacco, con pochissimi compiti di copertura, per disperazione.
> 
> Pre infortuni Zaniolo si stava imponendo come centrocampista offensivo, giocava mezz'ala o trequartista a tutto campo, aveva tutt'altra dinamicità, spirito di sacrificio, voglia, umiltà.
> 
> Oggi cos'è Zaniolo? Sta diventando sempre più punta e sempre meno centrocampista. Ed in questo senso non so a cosa ci serva. A noi serve un'ala che si ari la fascia, o un trequartista che leghi il gioco, non ci serve Zaniolo.


esatto, zaniolo è una seconda punta in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Io intanto mi andrei a prendere Ali-Cho dall' Angers che a mio modesto parere è il migliore o tra i migliori 2004 in circolazione e tra poco esplode. Escono Casti e Messias al 99%, oltre a un giovane si può prendere anche un altro giocatore.


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> esatto, zaniolo è una seconda punta in tutto e per tutto.



Ricordo con noi a San Siro, ha fatto a tutti gli effetti il riferimento più avanzato... al Milan non esiste il ruolo per Zaniolo e non sono cosi convinto si adatterebbe al nostro modo di giocare... ma sono piuttosto certo che la nostra area tecnica andrà ancora un volta a caccia delle caratteristiche e non del nome... più probabile arrivi Berardi che Zaniolo... anche se per me non arriva ne l'uno ne l'altro... per me un giocatore forte davanti arriva, bisogna capire se sarà sul sottopunta o a destra, entrambi per me non arrivano...


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai non scherziamo, ma te lo ricordi Kakà????


Eh, paragone azzardato dici?! Certo il Kakà 22enne del Milan non é minimamente comparabile a questo Zaniolo, ma io intravedevo in lui i margini per arrivare ad essere un top (che non vuol dire Kakà, ma che me lo ricorda in alcune sue movenze). Non gli manca nulla tecnicamente, mentalmente é una cosa completamente diversa. Ve lo ricordate al debutto con la Roma? Io lo conoscevo dalle giovanili dell'Inter, la progressione é quella di un crack, il risultato é stato per ora un flop.

Che dire, io ci credo ancora che messo nel giusto contesto si possa tirar fuori un signor calciatore, ma vanno allineate le stelle.


----------



## Kayl (1 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> esatto, zaniolo è una seconda punta in tutto e per tutto.


infatti, avrà preso 12 chili di massa dal primo anno quando stupì tutti. Da noi il trequartista deve essere velocissimo di testa, far viaggiare la palla, smistarla e avere un buon tiro da fuori o un ultimo passaggio illuminante, e un'ala destra che salti l'uomo con velocità e un buon fiuto del gol.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era solo stilistica, non tecnica
> Zaniolo prima degli infortuni era altra cosa. Io oggi mi chiedo chi tra Zaniolo e il belga può diventare un giocatore di alto livello e se devo scommettere scommetto sul belga. Charles entusiasma meno, perchè è un giocatore più lineare, pochi orpelli. Però secondo me è efficace e può diventarlo sempre di più. Sempre a testa alta, vede il gioco come pochi.


Come sempre io valuto il potenziale del giocatore, la testa e anche come si inserirebbe nella rosa. Due punti su tre vanno a Zaniolo, ma é opinabilissimo visto anche le recenti delusioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come sempre io valuto il potenziale del giocatore, la testa e anche come si inserirebbe nella rosa. Due punti su tre vanno a Zaniolo, ma é opinabilissimo visto anche le recenti delusioni.


Io invece ti dico... Per me Zaniolo potrebbe essere il primo errore grave che Maldini commette. Questa voglia per l'italiano... De Ketelaere da più garanzie...
Le condizioni economiche per prendere Zaniolo dovranno essere vantaggiosissime... Esborso di denaro minimo.... Magari una contropartita. Il giocatore oggi ha molti se e molti ma, troppi. Natura fisica, caratteriale...


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eh, paragone azzardato dici?! Certo il Kakà 22enne del Milan non é minimamente comparabile a questo Zaniolo, ma io intravedevo in lui i margini per arrivare ad essere un top (che non vuol dire Kakà, ma che me lo ricorda in alcune sue movenze). Non gli manca nulla tecnicamente, mentalmente é una cosa completamente diversa. Ve lo ricordate al debutto con la Roma? Io lo conoscevo dalle giovanili dell'Inter, la progressione é quella di un crack, il risultato é stato per ora un flop.
> 
> Che dire, io ci credo ancora che messo nel giusto contesto si possa tirar fuori un signor calciatore, ma vanno allineate le stelle.



Io ho avuto la fortuna di vivere allo stadio (spesso) tutta l'epopea di Kakà con il Milan...faceva un altro sport, andava via con una classe pazzesca, sembrava fluttuare sul campo, gli avversari andavano a metà velocità.... Zaniolo lo vedo solamente andare avanti di forza, di sfondamento...


----------



## kipstar (1 Giugno 2022)

a me non piace. mai piaciuto. se poi è stato deciso di prenderlo .... allora mi fido.
ma non credo che sia una pista reale....


----------



## Pit96 (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini a Radio Radio sull'offerta del Milan per Zaniolo:"Per me la valutazione che mette in conto la Roma per Zaniolo sono 50 milioni, l'offerta del Milan sembra congrua. Poi, se conviene è un altro discorso. È chiaro però che Nicolò che sta bene è molto meglio di Saelemaekers. Non puoi vendere chi è il simbolo della Conference League".


Zaniolo 2 gol e 2 assist in campionato, come diamine fa a valere 50? Ma anche 40? Pure 30 sono tanti per lui. Un gol ogni 986 minuti, ragazzi. 2 crociati. Testa alla Cassano. Ma di che parliamo? 50 milioni? Ma per favore, ha preso tanti cartellini rossi quanti gol in serie A.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto la fortuna di vivere allo stadio (spesso) tutta l'epopea di Kakà con il Milan...faceva un altro sport, andava via con una classe pazzesca, sembrava fluttuare sul campo, gli avversari andavano a metà velocità.... Zaniolo lo vedo solamente andare avanti di forza, di sfondamento...


Cavolo. Kakà é Kakà, non si scherza. Io noto solo delle movenze simili ed una fisicità comparabile tra i due. Che poi Kakà sia meglio in tutto non ci sono dubbi. Il tiro, il passaggio filtrante, il dribbling secco sono su due livelli completamente diversi.


----------



## babsodiolinter (2 Giugno 2022)

50 cucuzze cash per zaniolo (considerando che non ha più i crociati) non li spenderei mai anche se ha qualità tecniche indiscutibili,certo è superiore ai nostri dx ma per quello che ha dimostrato fin ora (e non è ancora nessuno) salamella come serietà , applicazione ,professionalità è tutt'altro...
Non so se 8n questo gruppo ci stia bene il gamberetto...
Cmq 25+ salamella non lo prenderei, una 30 più casti sarebbe un colpaccio...


----------



## el_gaucho (2 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio a 30 più bonus De Ketelaere o a 50 mln Zaniolo? Io prendo il belga, senza discussioni.


Anche io non avrei dubbi. anche a parita‘ di prezzo.
però quello che mi sembra possa spingere per la soluzione zaniolo è il fatto che sia italiano.
per la questione liste ti serve qualcuno forte italiano e dopo lo scempio che ho visto stasera a Wembley non mi sembra c’è se ne siano tanti ad essere competitivi.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Giugno 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Zaniolo pre-crociati nettamente 2 spanne sopra. Il problema è capire se ritornerà a quei livelli e comunque non basterebbe perché deve comunque migliorare in diversi aspetti, però a cifre più basse io prendere Zaniolo anche se è una testa di menta.


Oddio Zaniolo viene da una bella stagione. Direi che i due gravi infortuni sono alle spalle.
Sotto questo aspetto il giocatore c'è. Casomai sul piano caratteriale dovrebbe fare un bel salto di qualità da noi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio Zaniolo viene da una bella stagione. Direi che i due gravi infortuni sono alle spalle.
> Sotto questo aspetto il giocatore c'è. Casomai sul piano caratteriale dovrebbe fare un bel salto di qualità da noi.


2 gol in serie A non possono essere considerati una buona stagione. Da Zaniolo mi aspettavo doppia cifra di gol e assist in campionato.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 2 gol in serie A non possono essere considerati una buona stagione. Da Zaniolo mi aspettavo doppia cifra di gol e assist in campionato.


Certi numeri sono poco o per nulla indicativi. Se guardi come gioca la Roma, per Zaniolo è molto difficile essere decisivo negli ultimi metri.
Guardando alle statistiche, è il secondo in campionato per dribbling riusciti dopo Leao, ma anche il primo per quelli falliti.
E' il giocatore che ha corso piu metri palla al piede in assoluto.
Il primo per palle ricevute in ripartenza nella propria metà campo.

Nella Roma in pratica lo schema è palla a Zaniolo e speriamo in bene. A livello di gioco sono una squadra vergognosa con zero idee.
Da noi è tutto un altro discorso.

Per il resto è una buona stagione dove ha trovato continuità e fatto anche alcune prestazioni eccellenti, soprattutto in Conference. Ma per capirne il potenziale va calato nel nostro sistema di gioco, dove la linea difensiva sta come minimo 30 metri piu avanti di quella della Roma e l'azione viene appoggiata da minimo 6 o 7 giocatori (a differenza della Roma dove al massimo sono in 3).
Allo stesso tempo Zaniolo è di sicuro un giocatore troppo individualista nel gioco, che cerca sempre la giocata decisiva e si lega poco coi compagni. Spreca una marea di palloni e commette troppi falli.


----------

